# Cattle Panel Shelter



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We contructed a cattle panel shelter a few weeks ago. So far it works great, the goats are all used to it now. The only thing we need to do is put something on the sides to block wind/rain/snow. I'm thinking about trying tarps and see if they will leave them alone. I do plan on putting tarps on each end that away I can pull them down on yucky weather days, and have just the opening for them to go in/out.

There is a lot of waste, but it's not a big deal IMO, because some like to sleep out there, so it makes for good bedding. Eventually when it's more winterized I think they'll sleep out there more often. When all the January girls kid, it will help offset some shelter space, but also be a place for the 3 young does to sleep 

We might add onto the barn in this spot in the next year or so, therefore I didn't want anything too permanent or too costly. This may work out great.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

How many cattle panels did this take?:thinking:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, looks awesome!:thumb: It's a whole heck of a lot more impressive than our cattle panel shelter, that's for sure!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!!! Didn't take much or long to do! But we do need to go back over it and secure everything with wire -- we used twine for now lol



lauraanimal1 said:


> How many cattle panels did this take?:thinking:


 4 cattle panels. We also used another cattle panel and wrapped it around the roll bale


----------

